# The Descent



## Marky Lazer (Feb 9, 2006)

Seen it? If not don't bother. It was horrible.


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 16, 2006)

*I second this, a load of rubbish and too many screaming women!

Bah, horrible. *


----------



## ravenus (Feb 16, 2006)

This topic started earlier for this movie was shifted to the reviews forum. Please continue all discussions there


----------

